# Sepang TT-RS with OZ Racing Superforgiata 19x9 & RE-11 Rubber



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Upgraded to the lighter wheel for my growing Track Addiction.

I don't really like the look better than the OEM Ti Wheel.

Either way they are a claimed 18.3 Lbs per wheel (the RE-11 tyre weighs 28 lbs)


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

How much space is there between wheel spokes and front caliper. ?


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks great!! Whats the offset on the wheels, and what tire size are you running? Any rubbing so far? Also, please share the info about your front brake rotors - they look awesome!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

bigstu said:


> Looks great!! Whats the offset on the wheels, and what tire size are you running? Any rubbing so far? Also, please share the info about your front brake rotors - they look awesome!


There are so many front rotor replacements these days for the TT RS.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Size: 19x9
Offset: +50mm
Backspacing: 6.96"
Bolt Pattern: 5-112
Rec. Tire Size: 255/35-19
Weight: 17.6lbs.
Finish: Black Painted
Construction: 1 Pc. Forged
Finish Warranty: 2 years
Manufactured in Italy


Tire is Bridgestone RE-11 (OEM dimension @ 255/35R19). Second set, first set has performed very well and worn very good at numerous track events. at 28 lbs it is roughly 3 to 5 lbs heavier than the comparable competitors thus one can infer they have more rubber for longer life, I like 'em very much.

The rotors are from Performance Brake:
Part Number: 2211
Size: 370x32mm (14.6" x 1.26")
Rotor Wt (lbs.): 20.5
I bought off of Amazon at $1000 new, direct (I do not understand the pricing but,there they were)








Jury is still out hence I have never posted anything about this replacement.


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

I am sorry but did you say the rotors were $1,000?


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

How would you compare the RE-11's to the stock Toyo's?

I have had RE-11's on my M3 and loved them, but since my TTRS is on order, my only experience with the Toyo's have been on short test drives. 

Is turn-in and overall cornering grip higher?


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

TRZ06 said:


> How would you compare the RE-11's to the stock Toyo's?
> 
> I have had RE-11's on my M3 and loved them, but since my TTRS is on order, my only experience with the Toyo's have been on short test drives.
> 
> Is turn-in and overall cornering grip higher?


Grip is "hugley" better. So much more substantial tire. Side wall strength has something to do with consistency and the RE-11 has so much more.

I drive to the track and drive as is. I am not going for seperate accomodations. I want to have the most overall "optimized" for street and track. I believe these tires fit this desire the best.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

crackkills said:


> I am sorry but did you say the rotors were $1,000?


That's per pair. The Audi OEM rotor is ~ $500 (per pair). and 20 lbs verses 26 lbs.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

I ran RE-11's on my Z4M Coupe for one season (about 12-14 track days) and after that the tread still looked like it had a lot of life but they heat cycled out enough to have a noticeable drop in grip on track though worked fine on the street. They were the stickiest tire I have tried on track but found myself always playing with tire pressures all day to keep them in the sweet spot as they would get greasy past 40-41 psi hot. All in all, a quick tire.

Since then I ran PS2s for one season and loved those - much wider operating range and while not the same amount of ultimate stick, they were more consistent and less work. Downside was a softer sidewall that ultimately killed the outer sidewall/tread edge on the driver side front at the Glen.

I am running Nitto NT-05s now and they are about half the price of RE-11s and 4 track days later I would say have about the same level of grip with a slightly wider operating range. More on them as this season progresses.

Congrats on the setup!! How do you like the TTRS as a regular track car? How many events do you (and plan to) do?


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Michelin pilot super sports


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

pal said:


> Congrats on the setup!! How do you like the TTRS as a regular track car? How many events do you (and plan to) do?


Since last year in February when I "discovered" HPDEs I have driven at 7 2-day events (~ every other month), 3 1-day 6-session events and one day at COTA, the new Texas F-1 track facility.

My norm is the 2-day, every other month, which I plan to continue.

I think the TT-RS with the mods I have had installed (including the APR stage 2 tune) has allowed me to be very competitive, especially with my progression as a driver.

I'll never cross into the top group were everyone (almost) is track specific set ups but i love my car and so far, never look at any other with want-lust. Not even the 997 GT3 RS 4.0 that runs on a regular basis (instructor group).


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

The wheels look nice, and I am very curious about how the rotors will hold up to track use compared to the stock rotors.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Great looking wheel. I know that wasn't your priority, but they certainly aren't ugly  

Did you get a weight on the stock wheels and wheel/tire combo? Wondering what the net difference is between the two.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

I did not weigh. I will.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

hightechrdn said:


> Great looking wheel. I know that wasn't your priority, but they certainly aren't ugly
> 
> Did you get a weight on the stock wheels and wheel/tire combo? Wondering what the net difference is between the two.


The stock19s weigh 56 lbs I bought a set of Enkei PF01s 18x8-45et with R888 245-40s they weigh 44 cut 48lbs of unsprung weight off. I only used them for one track day . Now I'm selling the car if anybody wants them contact me.. [email protected] carl


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

56 Lbs? My arm scale would never have guessed that much weight differntial in picking up the two sets I had. If I were to guess I would have sadi that the OEM was likely 31 lbs. 56 lbs for the OEM is massive. Not sure I buy that.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Sick wheels. But YIKES! 1400/ea.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

LongviewTx said:


> 56 Lbs? My arm scale would never have guessed that much weight differntial in picking up the two sets I had. If I were to guess I would have sadi that the OEM was likely 31 lbs. 56 lbs for the OEM is massive. Not sure I buy that.


56 has to be with tires. I've weighed the stock rotor wheels at about 30lbs.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

fjork_duf said:


> Sick wheels. But YIKES! 1400/ea.


Got to spend it before it gets confiscated! Or, "I'm all in!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRbT48EBNKk


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

LongviewTx said:


> Since last year in February when I "discovered" HPDEs I have driven at 7 2-day events (~ every other month), 3 1-day 6-session events and one day at COTA, the new Texas F-1 track facility.
> 
> My norm is the 2-day, every other month, which I plan to continue.
> 
> ...


And so it begins. 

The RS is _very _competitive. It's about even with a suspension-modified E92. Little behind a stock Z06. Carrera S - fuggedaboudit. GT500 or 302 Boss, maybe it will pull away in the straights but you'll always have them by the turn. And that's a stock ECU. GT3's aren't that easy to drive well; an average weekend warrior will be faster in the TT-RS. You have to drive it differently than the average track car, but once you learn its secrets, it's a ton of fun.
I run in the 'high-intermediate' group and my times are consistently within the top half to two-thirds of the fastest run group. I just don't like the aggressive wheel-to-wheel mentally of the big dogs. Keep tracking and start to throw it around to learn its limits and how to use it properly. It will not let you hurt yourself.

You should look into the RS-3s next time. Sure they don't last as long, but they stick like glue and have great heat tolerance. The Nitto's are in a similar league: almost as good grip, not as good heat tolerance but more predictable grip at the extremes. The increased price is offset by their longer life.

For a new TT-RS owner wishing to track, I recommend getting a set of lighter track rims with proper track tires and let the Toyo's do commuting duty on the stock wheels where they belong.


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

mageus said:


> And so it begins.
> 
> The RS is _very _competitive. It's about even with a suspension-modified E92. Little behind a stock Z06. Carrera S - fuggedaboudit. GT500 or 302 Boss, maybe it will pull away in the straights but you'll always have them by the turn. And that's a stock ECU. GT3's aren't that easy to drive well; an average weekend warrior will be faster in the TT-RS. You have to drive it differently than the average track car, but once you learn its secrets, it's a ton of fun.
> I run in the 'high-intermediate' group and my times are consistently within the top half to two-thirds of the fastest run group. I just don't like the aggressive wheel-to-wheel mentally of the big dogs. Keep tracking and start to throw it around to learn its limits and how to use it properly. It will not let you hurt yourself.
> ...


Great write-up. I am coming into the TTRS from a 09' Z06, so that comparison is helpful.

I have Bilstein DRM shocks on my Z06 though, as the stock ones sucks and make the rear-end very twitchy and non-confident inspiring.

I also have had a 08 335i with KWV2's and then an 08' E90 M3 and the 335i with KWV2 edged out the stock M3 (as far as body control, but not handling limits, the M3 still wins there), but not by much, so to here that the TTRS holds its own against a modified E92 suspension wise is great to here as well.

I am getting my TTRS delivered with the Stasis tune, and then doing a rear sway bar to dial out the understeer, and probably sooner rather than later the RE-11 tires. I totally expect to enjoy throwing around that car in the twisties and on mountain roads a lot more than the Z06.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

TRZ06 said:


> ... so to here that the TTRS holds its own against a modified E92 suspension wise is great to here as well.


I meant E92 _M3_.

People always compare the RS & the 1M. For auto-X, maybe, but at a real track the 1M doesn't have a chance. E92 M3 vs. TT-RS is the real comparo.


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

mageus said:


> And so it begins.
> 
> The RS is _very _competitive. It's about even with a suspension-modified E92. Little behind a stock Z06. Carrera S - fuggedaboudit. GT500 or 302 Boss, maybe it will pull away in the straights but you'll always have them by the turn. And that's a stock ECU. GT3's aren't that easy to drive well; an average weekend warrior will be faster in the TT-RS. You have to drive it differently than the average track car, but once you learn its secrets, it's a ton of fun.
> I run in the 'high-intermediate' group and my times are consistently within the top half to two-thirds of the fastest run group. I just don't like the aggressive wheel-to-wheel mentally of the big dogs. Keep tracking and start to throw it around to learn its limits and how to use it properly. It will not let you hurt yourself.
> ...



A little off topic. I'm considering a TT-RS as a track toy and all around daily, when you say forget about a Carrera S, in what way? That car is on the short list as well.


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

TraderGuy I think that mageus means that a TTRS with a few mods can be faster around a track than a Carrera S. In my opinion, this is debatable and probably would come down to driver. Also depends on which generation Carrera S you are talking about. As far as feel goes though, Carrera S trumps the TTRS. Dont get me wrong, I love driving the TTRS on track and like others have said it eats 1M and e90/92 M3s all day on the track but it will never be as engaging to drive as a Porsche. As a solely track/fun car I would take the Porsche every day. The TTRS does DD/track pretty well. It fits two sets of golf clubs and then some, good luck doing that in a Porsche. 


The TTRS is fun and easy to drive around the track very fast. You also don't see too many of them out there while the Porsche's and BMW's are a dime a dozen on HPDE weekend.


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

Kind of off topic a little, but for those of you who track the TTRS, how we'll does the magna-ride do?

Does the rear-end stay composed and settled after being upset mid-corner?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

TRZ06 said:


> Kind of off topic a little, but for those of you who track the TTRS, how we'll does the magna-ride do?
> 
> Does the rear-end stay composed and settled after being upset mid-corner?


Shockingly well TBH. The standard setup is S mode with the e-nannies off. It felt planted, balanced and composed at all times. At the absolute limit during long and reducing radius turns, the pros throttle steer it around at ease. I'm less effective but learning!


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Craac's got it right (he's not on crack).

- Dedicated track car - '13 Cayman S
- DD/track car - TT-RS

Magnetic dampers work great. Stock with traction control on and the car stays planted and is hard to upset. It will basically plow if you do something stupid.
Tighten up the rear (sway bar) and turn traction off and you can throw the car around a bit, but as soon as you let up on it, it snaps back into line. Yes, I've done a 4-wheel drift sideways in anger on fresh sticky tires. Like BB said, trailbrake like a madman going into a corner and you can throttle-steer around medium-large turns with decent speed. On tighter turns it's very easy to use throttle modulation to throw the end out a little when you need to. 916cab's got alignment numbers that help.

No, this car doesn't have the input or finesse of a Porsche. But the laws of physics should not allow this nose heavy awd car to do what it does. You have to drive it differently. You will go into turns hotter than others, slow down more than others in mid-turn, and then scream out of the turn like a banshee. This is NOT a momentum car. It feels sooo wrong to well-balanced RWD drivers, but lap times don't lie.

Best part is, turn Sport off (for the Boss), throw the kids in the back, and go for a nice family day-trip on the weekend. The kids ask for the RS over the van every time, to the wife's chagrin.


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

mageus said:


> Craac's got it right (he's not on crack).
> 
> - Dedicated track car - '13 Cayman S
> - DD/track car - TT-RS
> ...


Thanks guys, I came out of a 987.1 Cayman S, looking at picking up a 987.2, 997.2, or a TT-RS. I didn't drive my previous car much, weekends once in a while and track days. Not even 5K a year, I want to drive the next one more. All nice cars, wish I could drive each for about a week and then decide.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

mageus said:


> I meant E92 _M3_.
> 
> People always compare the RS & the 1M. For auto-X, maybe, but at a real track the 1M doesn't have a chance. E92 M3 vs. TT-RS is the real comparo.


I have a 1M and a TTS and I would think completely opposite, even the TTRS. The 1M is Seriously underrated. I think the TTS and the TTRS would kill the 1M on the autocross, it's a major handful there. I would however expect the 1M to kill the TTS and barely beat out the TTRS on most big tracks.


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

derek8819 said:


> I have a 1M and a TTS and I would think completely opposite, even the TTRS. The 1M is Seriously underrated. I think the TTS and the TTRS would kill the 1M on the autocross, it's a major handful there. I would however expect the 1M to kill the TTS and barely beat out the TTRS on most big tracks.


Its really a drivers race between the 1M and TTRS on the track, but I would bet the TT comes out on top most of the time. The TTRS is ~6 seconds faster around the nordschleife. My brother has a 1M and it is awesome but it can be a handful, he cannot keep up with me on the track. The Audi is easier to drive fast, but I would be happy with either in my garage.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

derek8819 said:


> I have a 1M and a TTS and I would think completely opposite, even the TTRS. The 1M is Seriously underrated. I think the TTS and the TTRS would kill the 1M on the autocross, it's a major handful there. I would however expect the 1M to kill the TTS and barely beat out the TTRS on most big tracks.


It's the other way around. Sad to say, the 1/3-series chassis is better than the MkII TT. 1M may be better for auto-X, don't know for sure. For a track just made of tight turns, the 1M may beat the RS. On any track with decent straights, the RS will win. The torque and long legs of the 2.5T are just ridonculous.
Driver skill always comes into play. But if you can learn the RS' quirks, it's frighteningly fast. It's a little disappointing to not catch that guy in the turn, but the fact that you're on his tail at ever turn makes you feel better.

Of course, weight makes all the difference in the world, which is partly why the RS can beat an E92. I had the Dickens of a time keeping up with this stripper E36. Granted he had 300hp and a wing, but it was still impressive how he could carry speed through the turns. Also, a top driver in a stock BRZ was running just a few seconds shy of me.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Track Vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8izxvlMxs


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Craac said:


> TraderGuy I think that mageus means that a TTRS with a few mods can be faster around a track than a Carrera S. In my opinion, this is debatable and probably would come down to driver. Also depends on which generation Carrera S you are talking about.


Yep I had a 2013 Carrera S smoke me at Laguna Seca. I'm pretty sure those cars are faster. Granted I'm no Mario Andretti, but I'm an ok driver. He was easily able to walk away on the straight when I had my car floored.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

fjork_duf said:


> Yep I had a 2013 Carrera S smoke me at Laguna Seca. I'm pretty sure those cars are faster. Granted I'm no Mario Andretti, but I'm an ok driver. He was easily able to walk away on the straight when I had my car floored.


The 991 is very fast, 400hp and lighter than the TTRS. 997 would be a much closer match.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

JohnLZ7W said:


> The 991 is very fast, 400hp and lighter than the TTRS. 997 would be a much closer match.


And DSG...:laugh:


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Longview, nice driving. :thumbup: Were those C5s or C6s? See, you could easily keep up with them in the bendies, but they pulled away in the straights.

Fjork, I was referring to older 911's. I'm not too sharp on my Porsche years, but the RS definitely beats a 996 CS, should be competitive with a 997. I've heard the 991-PDK is a decent leap ahead of those cars.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> The 991 is very fast, 400hp and lighter than the TTRS.....


Test drove the 991 Carrera 4S PDK this week. 
It's a awesome car and drives 10x better then the present TT RS, no comparison IMHO.
It was Aqua Blue Metallic with black interior.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

mageus said:


> Longview, nice driving. :thumbup: Were those C5s or C6s? See, you could easily keep up with them in the bendies, but they pulled away in the straights.
> 
> Fjork, I was referring to older 911's. I'm not too sharp on my Porsche years, but the RS definitely beats a 996 CS, should be competitive with a 997. I've heard the 991-PDK is a decent leap ahead of those cars.



I was faster than the 996/997s I saw with exception of the Turbo and GT3 of course, but the new 991 is a fast car. It's too bad the price is just in the upper stratosphere. I'd consider one if they were ~70.

100-120 is just too F'ing much money. Oh and the guy did have Porsche doppelklungestresalknalknwealknws (PDK)


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

mageus said:


> Longview, nice driving. :thumbup: Were those C5s or C6s? See, you could easily keep up with them in the bendies, but they pulled away in the straights.


# 013 is a supercharged something, just don't remember what Kelly told me. I do not know what the # 78 vette is.

The thing you cna't tell from video is that the 78 vette was clearly slower in the turns and thus I would be slower into the turn behind them, elimininating some advantage of caring more speed out of the turns. One section of video shows me catching up to them in the first place meaning "something".

Once your behind them it always becomes a "I can can accelerate away faster" but they can slow you up in turns and you loose your entrance speed.

Also, they both are running Nitto NT01. I am and will continue to drive to events on "street" rubber (hence the RE-11 tires). *BUT, of course, we've got AWD.*


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

R5T said:


> Test drove the 991 Carrera 4S PDK this week.
> It's a awesome car and drives 10x better then the present TT RS, no comparison IMHO.
> It was Aqua Blue Metallic with black interior.


It's because you drove the Aqua Blue Metallic one with black interior. If you would have driven a grey one, it would not have been as good.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Got the CarboTech XP12 pads on the front now and they are much better than the Pagid Blue RS 4-2

My last two sets were this pad. Both failed prematurely. 

The first set of Pagid pds installed worked great, thus, I am unsure if they are having a QA issue or they are black market china reproductions getting sold through distributors or what but I won't go back. The bite is great and are working very well the the replacement Performance Brake rotors.

Just an FYI since a lot of this discussion has reolved around track driving etc.
I can give a solid thumbs up for the Goodridge SS brake lines + Motul RBF 660 fluid + CarboTech XP12 pads.

Secondly, the 034 motorsport rear trailing arm bearing in lieu of the OEM elastomer bushing makes a big difference in twisty handeling.

Don Istook drove mine Thursday after installing the forge FMIC, and he was impressed with the acceleration. (APR Stage 2) however, he ran his vag com and found some timing pull back in the -6.8 on some cylinders. I am now needing to buy this tool to make some base observations.

Anyone use a vagcom program for monitoring on the TT-RS? If so, what kind of timing numbers do you see?


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

R5T said:


> How much space is there between wheel spokes and front caliper. ?


7 mm at closest point


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

LongviewTx said:


> 7 mm at closest point


THX.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

LongviewTx said:


> Got the CarboTech XP12 pads on the front now and they are much better than the Pagid Blue RS 4-2


Yaaay! Another Carbotech convert. I swear Mike Jr. should pay me for how much I push these things. Just wore out my XP10s at the last event, so it's time for the XP12s. "Honey, the pads are down to the metal, and you don't want me crashing at the track, do you?"

Not to knock Pagid, especially the RS29/19 combo. But for the price, the CTs can't be beat.

Try the XP8s in the rear. Really helps keep the rear from skittling on hard braking. I used caliper stickers and the rears never get that hot to benefit from XP10. Also, aside from squeaking, they are fine to use on the street. (Gonna try some anti-squeal spay to see if it helps)


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

I bought the XP8 for rear when I purchased the XP12 BUT, the OEM rears are still half or more after so much track this last year. Thought I'd just wait 'till there wern't much left of them.

VERY pleased with this pads feel and bite.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

LongviewTx said:


> Thought I'd just wait 'till there wern't much left of them.


I did the same. Looking back, I wish I had at least swapped them in and out near track days. With the weight bias the rear stock pads do almost nothing at the track. Now, one could argue for a BBK rear conversion, but I'm pretty happy with the current setup.


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

I would think you might want a more aggressive pad in the rear to shift the balance a bit in that direction. Anyone tried such a combination?


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> 56 has to be with tires. I've weighed the stock rotor wheels at about 30lbs.


56 with tires I weighed them. The stock wheels are 30lbs and the tires are 26 ..carl


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

R5T said:


> Test drove the 991 Carrera 4S PDK this week.
> It's a awesome car and drives 10x better then the present TT RS, no comparison IMHO.
> It was Aqua Blue Metallic with black interior.


For literally twice the price of a TT-RS, a 991 4S PDK should drive better! I haven't driven a 991 yet, but did some time checking them out on the dealership showroom floor while having my Audi serviced... Very nice car for sure, though the new Boxster is also a damn nice looking design in person.

Too bad Porsche has realized that demand/sales isn't tied to price to a great extent. People will still buy their models, even with large increases in MSRP. I will have to wait a few years until the new 991, Boxster, and Cayman are all available off lease to make them anywhere close to affordable. 

In the meantime, I am extremely happy with my TT-RS  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wlfsbrg2.0T (Mar 30, 2009)

LongviewTx said:


> The rotors are from Performance Brake:
> Part Number: 2211
> Size: 370x32mm (14.6" x 1.26")
> Rotor Wt (lbs.): 20.5
> ...


Any feedback on the rotors? Performance, durability?

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

They are great now. All issues i was experiencing were induced by the "faulty" Pagid Blue RS 4-2 pads. The rotors and the carbotechs are working fine together. Next track day(s) will be March 23, 24. I will have complete evaluation post-weekend driving. BUT, the first set of pagid pads I bought worked great with the OEM rotors. I firmly believe that I recieved two "bad" sets after that.

Rotors are indeed 20 lbs per, ~ 6 lbs lighter than OEM. I can't tell the difference in anyway, so I can;t speak for a true performence improvement. Also, I have not had them long enough to derive any opinion on durability.

No holes filled with brake pad residue though. 

The quality of the rotor is legitimate.


----------



## Wlfsbrg2.0T (Mar 30, 2009)

LongviewTx said:


> They are great now. All issues i was experiencing were induced by the "faulty" Pagid Blue RS 4-2 pads. The rotors and the carbotechs are working fine together. Next track day(s) will be March 23, 24. I will have complete evaluation post-weekend driving. BUT, the first set of pagid pads I bought worked great with the OEM rotors. I firmly believe that I recieved two "bad" sets after that.
> 
> Rotors are indeed 20 lbs per, ~ 6 lbs lighter than OEM. I can't tell the difference in anyway, so I can;t speak for a true performence improvement. Also, I have not had them long enough to derive any opinion on durability.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the feedback.

Where are you tracking on the 23-24th? I will be at Barber Motorsports Park outside Birmingham, AL on the 24th with Rezoom Motorsports.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Motor Sport Ranch, Cresson, Texas (MSRC) SW of Fort Worth.

3.1 Mile CCW track with a fair amount of elevational changes. It look sumpin like dis:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8izxvlMxs

You'll be on a beautiful track! Got any previous video?


----------



## Wlfsbrg2.0T (Mar 30, 2009)

LongviewTx said:


> Motor Sport Ranch, Cresson, Texas (MSRC) SW of Fort Worth.
> 
> 3.1 Mile CCW track with a fair amount of elevational changes. It look sumpin like dis:
> 
> ...


You're exactly right, Barber is gorgeous. I don't have the video online from my last trip out there in my Cayman, but here is a video I took of some Boxsters battling it out in some pretty awesome old racing liveries: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahT4g4R61Dk


----------

